# 5th Gear shoot out



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

> The Audi TT's Quattro Sport is 50kg lighter than the standard car and the 1.8 Turbo engine has had a power hike to 240 hp. It also has some smart new body kit, new wheels and racing seats.
> 
> At just under Â£26,000 the Nissan 350Z is nearly Â£4000 cheaper than the TT and its 3.5 litre V6 packs 280bhp. So the Nissan is cheaper and more powerful than the Audi? but it's also a bit heavier. Which will be the shoot-out star this week? We're giving away the winner as this week's competition prize, so the stakes are high...


On tonight, if you have a look at the web site it shows the result now but don't look just yet....


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

please let it not be the nissan please please please.

also it pisses me off that they say the nissan is only 26k

its more like 30k with the GT kit and wheels but they never quote that


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

O SH!T


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mrdemon said:


> please let it not be the nissan please please please.
> 
> also it pisses me off that they say the nissan is only 26k
> 
> its more like 30k with the GT kit and wheels but they never quote that


And the TT isn't Â£30k by the time you've added some Brembos... :wink:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

so there the same price then not Â£4k cheaper 

any way the TT beats the civic type r and a 2.7 boxter and the focus RS and the clio 182

so its not all bad news

thought it would have had the 350z lard waggon though. :-(


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

What time and channel is this on please :?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

there is a clue in the title

5th gear

8pm


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

cant find it on the web, where is it please??


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

mrdemon said:


> there is a clue in the title
> 
> 5th gear
> 
> 8pm


Cheers 8)


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

she dont do bad though, just under 1 second is nowt in the real world


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

and only 1 second slower than a mitsi evo 320  im quite impresed


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

bmx said:


> and only 1 second slower than a mitsi evo 320  im quite impresed


So does that mean the Z and the Mastabatey 320 are almost equal? :lol:


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

jampott said:


> bmx said:
> 
> 
> > and only 1 second slower than a mitsi evo 320  im quite impresed
> ...


whats mastabatey? is that like a special edition or somert?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

As Clarkson says it's still a Datsun :wink:


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

me thinks that TN didnt want the tt to do well.


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

hhhmmm conspiracy theories :lol:

Z ahead at the 1st complex sideways......sums up the car for me :-*


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

TN does work for Nissan, he was doing the glad handing at a Nissan track day I was at a while ago.!


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

is the suspension different on the qs to a 225?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

That was a crap report on the 350 vs TT - never seen such biased crap since the X factor on Saturday (wife was watching it - honest  )


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

bmx said:


> is the suspension different on the qs to a 225?


I don't think it is - Got a feeling they may have played with the ARB's though :? The one I drove seemed ssemed to turn in so much better than my standard one. I asked the salesman if they had tweaked the set up and he could only answer "I think so" :roll: :?


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

poor tt lost by a second and a half... not too bad i suppose for a 40bhp difference if you think about it.. doesnt the qs have 240?
I agree with clarkson though... still a datsun..  :twisted:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

spain said:


> cant find it on the web, where is it please??


http://www.five.tv/fifthgear/


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

i recon that if TN's enthusiasm had been in the TT and not the datsun then the gap may have been smaller. too be fair reading the list the qs is only 1 and a half seconds slower than a 997 carrera.


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Still think whenever I look at that 350 it looked dated and from the front looks very dull.

Alex


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I wouldnt doubt a rwd car is a better handling car on the (dry) track, but in real lfe all weather driving I know which one I would prefer. Putting looks aside I would probably prefer the Z in the dry and the TTQ in all other conditions. That puts the 1.6 seconds in perspective


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

And I wonder what the time difference would have been he had taken a well sorted modded TT putting out around 275bhp?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Got to say the show ain't a patch on Top Gear - turned it off after the head to head (partly in disgust at biased reporting :wink: )


----------



## 350Z-Owner (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, as was put-

It may still be a Datsun  
It may be a Nissan lard wagon :lol:

But it was the winner  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

350Z-Owner said:


> Well, as was put-
> 
> It may still be a Datsun
> It may be a Nissan lard wagon :lol:
> ...


well done on registering just to tell us that


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

350Z-Owner said:


> Well, as was put-
> 
> It may still be a Datsun
> It may be a Nissan lard wagon :lol:
> ...


Bog off Tiff........


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

freegeek said:


> 350Z-Owner said:
> 
> 
> > Well, as was put-
> ...


is tiff doing some trolling now?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

it doesnt bother me that the 350 wins, at the end of the day the TT is nearing the end of its production life - lets see how the 350 fairs against the new TT when launched as opposed to a 8/9 year old design.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

remember the new 350z has 300 bhp now aswell :? and sexy LED lights


----------



## Charliecloud (Apr 8, 2005)

Just remember guys, the girls willl be watching!! "mines bigger than yours" stuff!!

"Statistics" - If you squeeze them hard enough, they will tell you what you want to hear !!

Luv the one your in!!

TT


----------



## redzed54 (Nov 14, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> As Clarkson says it's still a Datsun :wink:


But Clarksons a tosser and TN`s a racing driver :wink:


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

redzed54 said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > As Clarkson says it's still a Datsun :wink:
> ...


wehey more trolls ....bring it on


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

here they come 1 by 1 shame my 270 hp TT would put them in my rear view mirror.

taunt taunt 8)


----------



## veilside z (Mar 31, 2004)

mrdemon said:


> taunt taunt 8)


we can play here too, can't we :wink:

after all I have a TT :-*


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

mrdemon said:


> here they come 1 by 1 shame my 270 hp TT would put them in my rear view mirror.
> 
> taunt taunt 8)


yeh and yours looks well smart too as well as being faster


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

the 350z is good round a track and sounds nice but is painfully slow to 100mph,a chipped tt would easily be a match for it!


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

i think we all new the nissan was going to be the winner, fair enough. i think that TN is a bumb holer after that though.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

forum banter is ok as long as it stays this mild 

I had to tell em about it in the first place as they were prob having a nap from there mid life crisis. :lol:

http://350zuk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11619


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Without wishing to sound like a kiljoy, but is there any chance that this thread could develop into something which doesn't just resort in 'marque' bashing when the 350 owners make their way over? :?

Try and play nicely without it developing & looking like a thread off scoobynet


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I have not said a thing


----------



## redzed54 (Nov 14, 2005)

Seriously though guys, the 350z may not have the quality fittings of an Audi, but for the dosh it don`t do a bad job :wink:


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

My TT had 274 bhp.
In a straight line it would be pretty even. Do you drive in straight lines? No, thought not. Z is the most satisfying drive I`ve ever had. Circuits are about much more than power figures and straight line speed, handling is much more important, and on that score my TT was beaten into submission without even landing a punch.

Datsun comments are all well and good, almost like people saying the TT is a golf in a party frock :wink: , you`re just showing a huge degree of badge snobbery and ignorance. TT didn`t keep me happy, after 15 months the Z still makes me grin like an idiot.
Each to their own


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

both cars are pants on the track imo

if you wanna drive track buy a Lotus


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

mrdemon said:


> I have not said a thing





mrdemon said:


> here they come 1 by 1 shame my 270 hp TT would put them in my rear view mirror.
> 
> taunt taunt 8)


Mr Demon, someone appears to of hijacked your ID on the Zed site.

MrDemon Posted: Nov 14 2005, 09:28 PM 
Member
Group: Members
Posts: 84
Member No.: 423
Joined: 12-April 04

"Told you guys you would like it 
ttfn  
i will see if a new 350z with the sexy led lights and 300 bhp tempts me back. "

You really can't make a decision as to which fence to sit on. Or are you on your way to a second mid-life crisis ?

If you're that upset with your MODDED TT maybe its time to go back to the Clio.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

party frock - its more like a gimp outfit, pure sex on wheels.

As for the datsun - that it maybe, but so what!? People like different things - i looked at the 350 twice, each time i went with the audi. Enjoy your car, its not for me.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Dont knock the Clio , buts thats long gone...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I heard -

"Over rated car imo.Too heavy, crap suspension too slow,I got nowhere near the figures published.

ESP cut in all the time which goes to prove how sh1t the chassis is.

Drank petrol

its NOT a sports car its a grand tourer it was nice on the motor way.
and i liked the looks of them but thats about it.

and as for resale thats all bollocks they may be advertising high prices but there not selling at those prices i had to drop mine by miles to sell it."

I like the look of the 350z - nice design exterior - never driven one/looked inside so can't comment on that. Hard to beat an Audi interior though.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

redzed54 said:


> Seriously though guys, the 350z may not have the quality fittings of an Audi, but for the dosh it don`t do a bad job :wink:


Yes would agree except i dont know a single person that payed list price for a QS ........i probably payed the most for mine at around Â£27000. Because i got mine a few months after it went on sale. But there are people on this forum that have bought them between Â£26-Â£27k


----------



## veilside z (Mar 31, 2004)

Guys, as long as you're happy with your cars then that is all that truly matters...

it all comes down to how many boxes it ticks for you.

I've had numerous sports cars from Panther to Porsche, liked the original design of the TT but never bought one, the Z ticks all the boxes for me (& some more now it's running 400PS & 427Ft/Lbs torque)

So enjoy the differences


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

veilside z said:


> Guys, as long as you're happy with your cars then that is all that truly matters...
> 
> it all comes down to how many boxes it ticks for you.
> 
> ...


That's it - after-all some people like and collect 2CVs etc etc.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Cant comment on the drive of a 350z and they look quite cool in a oh look theres a 350z over there, looks pretty cool way.....But i just think the 350z is abit to overstyled for me. Prefer the cleaner lines on a TT


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

ESP cut in all the time which goes to prove how sh1t the chassis is.
Do you know anything about Zs?

Just shows the esp is over zealous, I drive with it off. Car is truly transformed with it off, plenty of progressive taill out action.

Wake up man, of course it drinks petrol, it`s a 3.5 V6........do you want a sporty car or a ****ing family car? :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

mrdemon said:


> Dont knock the Clio , buts thats long gone...


why not go back to the 350z you told me about? what was it again? supercharged,fastest in the uk wasn't it?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I wonder if "The Stig" (yes, I know Stig rides for the opposition) or Plato should have done the review to perhaps have a chance of an unbiased view of the two cars. Oh, and I quite like the "Z". In fact I wouldn't mind a drive in one. Doubt I'd buy one though unless it holds their price like a Datsun Cherry or Stanza. In that case I'd have one for a track day car.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

As an impartial observer, it seemed to me to be a good review. Of course not everyone is going to like what was said but I don't believe there was any bias. Just a journalist (with a motor sport) back ground putting his view of what was the most fun (obviously the RWD 350Z) and what was the quickest.

In the real world very few people would be able to drive a RWD car as well as he does but the AWD makes these speeds available to more people. It's simply easier to drive (which equals less thrills) and therefore in the real world there won't be too much in it.

Those people who think the TT is the best at everything need to remove their blinkers. I always knew it was a compromise (as is EVERY car) and that compromise suited me. It doesn't mean to say it's "the best" apart from for many people it's "their best" choice.

p.s. It would have been closer in the wet. :roll: :wink:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

bmx said:


> redzed54 said:
> 
> 
> > GW1970 said:
> ...


TN looks like more of a tosser to me or was it Frankie Howard? :lol:


----------



## greg2302 (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm not surprised. I took a 350Z out before I bought the TT, it's definitely a sharper drive (than the standard 225 TT anyway), but I know which one I'd rather drive every day for comfort, equipmenet etc ....


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

greg2302 said:


> I'm not surprised. I took a 350Z out before I bought the TT, it's definitely a sharper drive (than the standard 225 TT anyway), but I know which one I'd rather drive every day for comfort, equipmenet etc ....


 :roll: yeah, that says it all about the TT for me. Sheep in wolfs clothing. You buy a sporty looking car for comfort and equipment? What is the Z missing btw equipment wise? You got electric seats too? 7 speaker bose with 10" sub in the TT coupe? All the rest is there, even a multifunction computer in the centre for speed read out that`s in MPH :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

amtechuk said:


> greg2302 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not surprised. I took a 350Z out before I bought the TT, it's definitely a sharper drive (than the standard 225 TT anyway), but I know which one I'd rather drive every day for comfort, equipmenet etc ....
> ...


Does the TT have phone prep? Brembo brakes? Steering wheel controls? Optional (decent) Sat Nav system? Cupholder? :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> And I wonder what the time difference would have been he had taken a well sorted modded TT putting out around 275bhp?


Does it matter? How would the modded TT fare against a similarly modded Z? Comparing stock with stock was the exercise.

Pitted my mildly tweaked S4 against a couple of modded TTs at Santa Pod. Even without removing any excess weight, sorting my tyre pressures or running on Optimax (!) my lacklustre skills were enough to see them off 8) so I'm confident that a modded TT isn't all that, even in a straight line. The Z, if you've got used to launching it properly, easily takes the 280bhp and stick it onto the tarmac. No fuss, no nonsense.

Wish I'd had mine long enough to track it or standing 1/4 it.

Having seen that test car in blue, I've got a hankering again


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

veilside z said:


> Guys, as long as you're happy with your cars then that is all that truly matters...
> 
> it all comes down to how many boxes it ticks for you.
> 
> ...


Sorry I'm late sir.......

This is a great post , well said mate

Seeing the two cars superimposed on top of each other going round the track was a clear indication of the differances between the two cars.
But still I am happy driving my TT and glad I made the Audi choice. My TT (until the next model) is unique as it does not bear a "family face" unlike the Nissan which as I have said in previous discussions with Tim, has a Micra front sadly. It also has a more quality feel to it. How many of us drive their cars to the extreme ? I for one have not and will not rag my TT about like that.

Its nice that there is a choice and we can all vote with our cash  Plenty of room for competition. Yes disapointing to watch and sad to see my icon beaten but thats life, we all have favourites. 8)


----------



## veilside z (Mar 31, 2004)

jampott said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > And I wonder what the time difference would have been he had taken a well sorted modded TT putting out around 275bhp?
> ...


I agree, you can't compare modded to stock, it has to be stock to stock...

it would look a bit silly any other way :lol:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

tiff was not driving a 26k stock car like he said he was.

he drove a a GT spec car with rays now tell me thats not 26k...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jampott said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > And I wonder what the time difference would have been he had taken a well sorted modded TT putting out around 275bhp?
> ...


Tim - you are missing the point of my comment. TN is comparing a 240BHP motor against a 280BHP motor. Of course the 280BHP should win. However what would the difference have been if the power difference had been less than 2% rather than 17%.

As I said in the original post I am sure the Z is a better drive in the dry, but not sure I would want to push a RWD hard in lesser weather conditions which is where the Quattro would start to excel.

All IMO and probably my driving abilty of course :wink:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

must have been a war on the 350z forum about it all as they shut the thread.

ANd 4 once i did not say any thing bad on it


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

At least it didnt generate on here for a change... :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


All other things being equal, 280bhp IS more than 240bhp. But it would be simplistic in the extreme to assume that "power is everything". Having 2wd vs 4wd makes a difference in how that power is applied, for one thing. Also grip levels and chassis dynamics play a huge part. Not to mention how that power is actually available through the rev range. You also don't account for the weight difference. The Z is a fair amount heavier than the QS, all of which saps the power.

My 375bhp S4 has no chance against a 200bhp Elise around a twisty track. Despite having almost double the power, I'm hampered by higher weight, poorer braking and power delivery more used to 50-100 overtaking than 20-70 squirting around a tight track (amongst other things...!)


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

er nothing can beat a 200 bhp elise

as they do 0 to 100 in 8 seconds even the top 911 turbo's with 500 hp cannot beat an elise .


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

saint said:


> veilside z said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, as long as you're happy with your cars then that is all that truly matters...
> ...


For me its the size of the grin I have when you get in it that counts. When I stop grinning I look for different. Variety, its the spice of life


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mrdemon said:


> er nothing can beat a 200 bhp elise
> 
> as they do 0 to 100 in 8 seconds even the top 911 turbo's with 500 hp cannot beat an elise .


Thanks, mrdemon - my point exactly. 280bhp isn't automatically "better" than 240bhp, unless you're playing some sort of automotive Top Trumps. :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jampott said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Point taken within reason. I had assumed the TT and Z were roughly the same weight. I assume the BHP is at the fly wheel, so the TT losses power in the transmission. Therefore the assumption was that the BHP per tonne would be very similar if a 275BHP TTQS was pitted against the Z, so the test would have been fairer.

It would have been very interesting to have seen the times against the Z if the track had been soaking wet.

The problem I have with both Top Gear's and 5th Gear's reviews are they are nearly always based upon track ability, and in all fairness a good track car is not a good everyday car. If TG/5thG were anything to go by we would all drive Ariel Atoms or Radicals.

I am not knocking the Z (in fact I would like to test drive one some day), just the fairness of TN's test


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

In general i believe that Top Gears tests are more reliable though.. They are done with the same driver each time and they have an overall list of times..
Shootouts on Fifth gear are done with different drivers, i.e. different times even with the same car, and they do compare strange cars.. like TT with 240 and Z with 280.. (their weight difference is very little), or last weeks Mazda RX8 with 231 and the Alfa GT 3.2 with 260... 
The rx8 won with about half second if i remember, but with a time much slower to this weeks TT...!
You can see that on the website list..
So are they really tests to go by with...?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Well its not exact science even if they do use the same driver.....He could have a bad lap and a flier on another.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Well its not exact science even if they do use the same driver.....He could have a bad lap and a flier on another.


And I believe any racing driver will get the best out of RWD and not necessarily out of AWD or FWD as different techniques are required to drive the different layout at its best.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Well its not exact science even if they do use the same driver.....He could have a bad lap and a flier on another.
> ...


I may be being cynical but advertising and sponsorship must come into it somewhere, that is to say nothing about viewing figures?


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

i recon it did well, less than a second could be down to just tyres alone


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Well its not exact science even if they do use the same driver.....He could have a bad lap and a flier on another.


I seem to recall The Stig does several laps in each to get the best out the car and the quickest lap counts. About as fair as you can expect.


----------



## veilside z (Mar 31, 2004)

mrdemon said:


> tiff was not driving a 26k stock car like he said he was.
> 
> he drove a a GT spec car with rays now tell me thats not 26k...


You are correct, he drove a GT pack... but that actually disadvantaged him as it's a heavier car than the base level.

350Zs (other than the GT4 special edition) have the same power engine, just you get more bells & whistles with the GT (as you know) - the Rays save 4kg per corner, so that does provide an advantage in terms of unsprung mass, but they can be specified for any 350Z.

BTW The thread isn't locked, it's merged (didn't want too many 350Z vs TT threads :wink: )


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

veilside z said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > tiff was not driving a 26k stock car like he said he was.
> ...


In my experience, you can NEVER have too many 350z vs TT threads...


----------



## veilside z (Mar 31, 2004)

ross2280 said:


> In general i believe that Top Gears tests are more reliable though.. They are done with the same driver each time and they have an overall list of times...


A very sweeping statement - the Anglesey circuit is a proper race circuit which I would consider far less forgiving than a marked out circuit on Dunsfold Airstrip IMHO










vs.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

veilside z said:


> ross2280 said:
> 
> 
> > In general i believe that Top Gears tests are more reliable though.. They are done with the same driver each time and they have an overall list of times...
> ...


I also seem to recall the original test of 350z vs TT on Anglesey. Wasn't it something like 4 seconds quicker?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> veilside z said:
> 
> 
> > ross2280 said:
> ...


ho hum. At the risk of quoting my own post, the 350z beat the V6 TT by 4 seconds around that track - so good for the QS that it negates a LOT of that difference.

Just goes to show, poise beats power


----------



## redzed54 (Nov 14, 2005)

mrdemon said:


> tiff was not driving a 26k stock car like he said he was.
> 
> he drove a a GT spec car with rays now tell me thats not 26k...


Mine was 24k brand new and is the same power as the GT, so that my friend is irrelevant :wink:


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

TTotal said:


> unlike the Nissan which as I have said in previous discussions with Tim, has a Micra front sadly.


John, you know I respect you opinions, but drugs are bad mate :lol: Micra nose looks like a Z? Lenses dirty? :-*

My GT with Alezan leather was Â£27200 btw


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

amtechuk said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > unlike the Nissan which as I have said in previous discussions with Tim, has a Micra front sadly.
> ...


Front end of a Z looks most like a Celica (new shape)... its the lights shape. Particularly confusing in a black car...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

amtechuk said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > unlike the Nissan which as I have said in previous discussions with Tim, has a Micra front sadly.
> ...





















That was the best pic I could find :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> amtechuk said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...












You know what I mean mate...the family face is there.


----------



## redzed54 (Nov 14, 2005)

When the TT first came out, I thought what a wonderful peice of machinery it was, it looked great, but that was years ago. It`s not an embarrassment to be beaten by a more modern, more powerful, better looking and cheaper car. So don`t be embarrassed guys. :wink:

oops, I forgot heavier

There`s nowt like a bit of friendly banter is there :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well the door handle on the Micra is nicer....apart from that :?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

We all must remember the fabulous heritage of the Datsun that 350Z harks back to :lol: Datsun is remembered for what? Cheap,rusty tiny hatchbacks


----------



## redzed54 (Nov 14, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> We all must remember the fabulous heritage of the Datsun that 350Z harks back to :lol: Datsun is remembered for what? Cheap,rusty tiny hatchbacks


True, just shows how far they`ve come :wink:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

redzed54 said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > We all must remember the fabulous heritage of the Datsun that 350Z harks back to :lol: Datsun is remembered for what? Cheap,rusty tiny hatchbacks
> ...


Didn't Hammond press too hard on one of the switches in the 350Z in Iceland last series of Top Gear? The thing went into the dash! That's build quality for ya! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

GW1970 said:


> We all must remember the fabulous heritage of the Datsun that 350Z harks back to :lol: Datsun is remembered for what? Cheap,rusty tiny hatchbacks


Are you completely oblivious to perhaps the most globally known Japanese car in the world? The Skyline... 

A true supercar in saloon car body... You can take a more modern Evo or Imprezza and squish them both. Superb chasis, tremendous 4wd system. Way before its time 4-wheel steering. Production car lap record holder at the 'Ring for years, and only beaten in recent times by "proper" supercars and track-specials...

"Datsun" sure have an excellen heritage. The Skyline is to Nissan what the UR Quattro was to Audi. Groundbreaking.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The thing that I think you have to take into context in all of these threads is that when you are comparing like for like (ie two stock cars) the one with the better chassis is going to win round a track or when caution is thrown to the wind.

Yes take the 5th gear TT-v-350Z as an example, but also take the m6-v-911-v-AMV* on top gear the other night.

Who'd have thought that the Porsche would be the quickest despite being about 15k cheaper and far less powerful (and having the engine in the wrong place).

I don't think anyone here could defend the TT as the tightest handling car in the world, but it doesn't mean the 350Z is a BETTER car. It all depends on what criteria you're judging it against.

On track? Fair enough, the TT was beaten by the Z when driven by an experienced driver. However, I bet I could make the TT go faster round a track than I could make a 350Z. But then that doesn't then make the TT better, it's just better for me.

As an everyday car? TT has a big boot and folding seats (as well as the options of roof bars). Don't know what the z has, but no rear seats mean my daughter wouldn't go anywhere with us and that huge sway bar mean it's hardly practical either.

All that aside, the TT is likely to go into the annals of motoring history as a classic, whereas the Z will go down as an interesting car.

And that has nothing to do with speed.


----------



## redzed54 (Nov 14, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> redzed54 said:
> 
> 
> > GW1970 said:
> ...


I seem to remember far worse problems for the TT when first released. Didn`t they just flip over like tiddleywinks?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Roots of the TT.....................


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

redzed54 said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > redzed54 said:
> ...


Here we go.... :roll:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

jampott said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > We all must remember the fabulous heritage of the Datsun that 350Z harks back to :lol: Datsun is remembered for what? Cheap,rusty tiny hatchbacks
> ...


Not oblivious, thinking more of the brand image. You could hardly compare the Audi marque with that of the Datsun, whatever it's highlights. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

GW1970 said:


> redzed54 said:
> 
> 
> > GW1970 said:
> ...


Never seen the dashpod fail on a Z. Nor the windows drop, the coilpacks fail, the clutch pedal stick to the floor... (need I go on?)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > redzed54 said:
> ...


Oh, and the aircon switch breaks off on the TT. Quite common. The handbrake lever cap pings off too. That's easy to replace, but the aircon knob used to required a whole new aircon unit. That's build quality for ya!


----------



## veilside z (Mar 31, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Roots of the TT.....................


& your point is what :roll:


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

GW1970 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > GW1970 said:
> ...


That`s just proving my point about ignorance and badge snobbery. Where`s your argument?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The brand image of Audi has become the wallowy luxury-barge.

Sporting coupes are NOT its target niche.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

all cars have there problems not just audi

just read the 350z forum they have there share of problems.

I just think the 350z was a flash in the pan which did not last the test of time and was to over hyped in the first place.

2nd hand values have soon dropped and you can pick one up any where now. it was a classic for a year or so now its just a normal jap car.

the TT will always be a classic even 7 years on.

The TT is just a all round better car.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

A badge that retains it's value a little better


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Giles, just that the TT has humble roots as well so nothing to be embarrassed about being linked to "tiny" (sic) Jap hatchbacks :wink:



> We all must remember the fabulous heritage of the Datsun that 350Z harks back to Datsun is remembered for what? Cheap,rusty tiny hatchbacks


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

GW1970 said:


> A badge that retains it's value a little better


eerrr, no it doesn`t....I lost a bloody fortune on my TT, Z is holding up extremely well thankyou :-*
TT V6, year old can be had for Â£19k, I was offered Â£23k 3 months ago :?

MrD...............yeah, ok great argument :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not sure that's totally true - a quick scoot on Autotrader shows the cheapest 350Zs are available for just under 15k for a 2003 model.

Whereas a simlar TT coupe 225 is about the same price and given their higher purchase price, then they've lost more.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

well you can get 04 GT 350z for under 20k now so i dont see them holding up so much now days. thats a 9k hole in your pocket for a years of 350z ownership.


----------



## redzed54 (Nov 14, 2005)

Kell said:


> Not sure that's totally true - a quick scoot on Autotrader shows the cheapest 350Zs are available for just under 15k for a 2003 model.
> 
> Whereas a simlar TT coupe 225 is about the same price and given their higher purchase price, then they've lost more.


They are imports not UK cars :roll:


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

Kell said:


> Not sure that's totally true - a quick scoot on Autotrader shows the cheapest 350Zs are available for just under 15k for a 2003 model.
> 
> Whereas a simlar TT coupe 225 is about the same price and given their higher purchase price, then they've lost more.


that`s for an import ffs!!!!!!!!!UK cars are lots more :?
UK cars launched Oct 03


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

the ones i said are 04 GT spec for under 20k

UK cars


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

mrdemon said:


> well you can get 04 GT 350z for under 20k now so i dont see them holding up so much now days. thats a 9k hole in your pocket for a years of 350z ownership.


where? :? Import yes.
I think you need to point some would be owners in their direction


----------



## veilside z (Mar 31, 2004)

The prices on Autrotrader reflect "import" models - you guys must remember the hit that TT imports took when the UK models became available...

There are only two ways to not lose money on a car -

1 ) don't buy one

2 ) don't sell it


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/54237.htm

this one has rays also and i bet he would take 20k


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

wow its just taken me ages to read all that!

Question is, if you love the 350 so much, why are you on the TT forum?!?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/55931.htm

non GT low miler for 18k on 04 plate


----------



## chubbylover (Aug 18, 2005)

Hello everybody - Just dropped in for quick read and I must say I have really enjoyed this thread. You can sense through the computer screen that the poor old TT guys are really upset - and I can understand that - they've just been beaten (quite convincingly, I must say) by a Datsun - again - it must seem like a recurring nightmare for them - only last time it happened the cars were driven BY A WOMAN.

I just wonder how many of them have quietly entered the Fifth Gear competition to win a Datsun


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Badge snobbery does exist unfortunately, especially in this country - like snobbery about so many other things in life.

Bottom line is do you want to be seen in a Nissan or an Audi?


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

mrdemon said:


> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/55931.htm
> 
> non GT low miler for 18k on 04 plate


doesn`t say GT.....a few standard owners have had leather retrims....that car is not GT imo, price is spot on for a base

EDIT:ah, nice edit MrD, now agreeing with me


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote : I just wonder how many of them have quietly entered the Fifth Gear competition to win a Datsun :

I have entered it as I need a little car for my GF .


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

or










think the TTQS has to win


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

GW1970 said:


> Badge snobbery does exist unfortunately, especially in this country - like snobbery about so many other things in life.
> 
> Bottom line is do you want to be seen in a Nissan or an Audi?


Sorry, but that s so sad that someone could buy a car on percieved wealth/stature. Buy a car because it`s fun to drive and ive with.
Answer is make doesn`t matter, the car does :?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

TTotal said:


> I have entered it as I need a little car for my GF .


 :lol:


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

TTotal said:


> I have entered it as I need a little car for my GF .


 :lol: yeah, she`ll love your hand me down TT :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

amtechuk said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > I have entered it as I need a little car for my GF .
> ...


----------



## redzed54 (Nov 14, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> Badge snobbery does exist unfortunately, especially in this country - like snobbery about so many other things in life.
> 
> Bottom line is do you want to be seen in a Nissan or an Audi?


I think I would rather be in an Audi now, as it obviously makes you a better person :lol: :lol:


----------



## chubbylover (Aug 18, 2005)

TTotal said:


> Quote : I just wonder how many of them have quietly entered the Fifth Gear competition to win a Datsun :
> 
> I have entered it as I need a little car for my GF .


Lucky girl - as a matter of interest, why on earth did you marry a pratt?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

amtechuk said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure that's totally true - a quick scoot on Autotrader shows the cheapest 350Zs are available for just under 15k for a 2003 model.
> ...


I don't know why you're aguing with me - your post only STRENGHTENS my argument, not contradicts it.

Unless you didn't read it properly and assumed, somewhat unfairly, that because I have a TT I will defend it to the death.


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

Kell, sorry, no intention of malice.......just clarifying the situation  :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

QUOTE chubbylover

Lucky girl - as a matter of interest, why on earth did you marry a pratt?

UNQUOTE

chubbylover thanks for the enquiry....

Dunno, why do you look so ugly? (just out of interest and not a personal attack, just being inquisitive) :-*


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

redzed54 said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > Badge snobbery does exist unfortunately, especially in this country - like snobbery about so many other things in life.
> ...


of course it does :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

chubbylover said:


> Hello everybody - Just dropped in for quick read and I must say I have really enjoyed this thread. You can sense through the computer screen that the poor old TT guys are really upset - and I can understand that - they've just been beaten (quite convincingly, I must say) by a Datsun - again - it must seem like a recurring nightmare for them - only last time it happened the cars were driven BY A WOMAN.
> 
> I just wonder how many of them have quietly entered the Fifth Gear competition to win a Datsun


That argument makes no sense. So you're saying that we should be ashamed becasue a woman prefers a Z over a TT?

Even if I were a staunch defender of the TT - or any of this thread affected my life in any way, sahpe or form - then you've just shot your own argument in the foot.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: This thread is great..

Personally i liked both cars but went for the TT as it was marginally more practical in all weathers....

Oh no what have i started "All weathers" was Anglesey (sp) wet or dry

Only kidding lurve the Nissans sound and exterior looks, and the TT's Looks and Interior


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> chubbylover said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everybody - Just dropped in for quick read and I must say I have really enjoyed this thread. You can sense through the computer screen that the poor old TT guys are really upset - and I can understand that - they've just been beaten (quite convincingly, I must say) by a Datsun - again - it must seem like a recurring nightmare for them - only last time it happened the cars were driven BY A WOMAN.
> ...


I didn't read his post to mean that. Just that, man or woman driving, the Z is better... :-*


----------



## chubbylover (Aug 18, 2005)

TTotal said:


> Dunno, why do you look so ugly? (just out of interest and not a personal attack, just being inquisitive) :-*


Don't worry, I would never consider someone calling me ugly out of the blue to be a personal attack - I would just regard their opinions from that point on as being shallow, therefore of little value. Having re-read your posts in this light, I feel I understand where you're at - and why you own an Audi.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

chubbylover said:


> Hello everybody - Just dropped in for quick read and I must say I have really enjoyed this thread. You can sense through the computer screen that the poor old TT guys are really upset - and I can understand that - they've just been beaten (quite convincingly, I must say) by a Datsun - again - it must seem like a recurring nightmare for them - only last time it happened the cars were driven BY A WOMAN.
> 
> I just wonder how many of them have quietly entered the Fifth Gear competition to win a Datsun


I think your missing the point â€" most of us donâ€™t want one regardless of the result. As for the woman comment - again who cares? But I guess you have a problem with women drivers or you feel you must prove yourself


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

chubbylover said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Dunno, why do you look so ugly? (just out of interest and not a personal attack, just being inquisitive) :-*
> ...


Now thats more like it !

Circle the wagons guys !


----------



## chubbylover (Aug 18, 2005)

jampott said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > chubbylover said:
> ...


I said no such thing!!!! Why would anyone be ashamed of something because it is preferred by a woman????? That is just retard thinking. In fact, I am a woman!!!!! (an ugly one, apparently, according to your friend)


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

chubbylover said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Dunno, why do you look so ugly? (just out of interest and not a personal attack, just being inquisitive) :-*
> ...


Could you elaborate on that?? :wink:


----------



## bazza (Jan 15, 2005)

if u like drifting and driving preasure buy 350z

if u not a extreme driver and want style buy tt is up to that standard

i don like the interior of the 350z , too plastic feels! but very fun to drive . cause nissan built this car for drift, which are the biggest market in the far east ! not really for this country!


----------



## chubbylover (Aug 18, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> chubbylover said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


No. I have read your posts and I don't like you one little bit. I am not even going to talk to you.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

chubbylover said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


If this aint ugly ....http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/38614304b2bf4cb9b.jpg


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

chubbylover said:


> No. I have read your posts and I don't like you one little bit. I am not even going to talk to you.


----------



## chubbylover (Aug 18, 2005)

> nissan built this car for drift, ....... not really for this country!


Then I suggest you have never had the pleasure of drifting, dear (in THIS country).


----------



## bazza (Jan 15, 2005)

how do u judge by ugly!? :?:


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

bazza said:


> if u like drifting and driving preasure buy 350z
> 
> if u not a extreme driver and want style buy tt is up to that standard
> 
> i don like the interior of the 350z , too plastic feels! but very fun to drive . cause nissan built this car for drift, which are the biggest market in the far east ! not really for this country!


Err another intelligent argument :lol: My car is sideways every single day, as chubby wil testify. God forbid people in the UK actually liking rwd cars and drifting :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

chubbylover said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Well in that case I did miss your point entirely - the fact that you mentioned we are in a nightmare because last time the car was driven by a, and I quote "BY A WOMAN".

If the fact that VBH is a bird is of no importance, then why bring attention to it?

The fact of the matter remains that when one person drove both cars back to back (though they are both racing drivers) then the Z was quicker.

I never disputed that. Still wouldn't have one though.

And, yes, I know that says more about me than it says about the car, but I'm happy to live with that.

A Caterham is cheaper and faster than a TT, but I wouldn't have one of those either.


----------



## bazza (Jan 15, 2005)

ur drift is only sideway

my drift is power slide!


----------



## bazza (Jan 15, 2005)

ok tell me how often do u change ur set of tyres!?


----------



## chubbylover (Aug 18, 2005)

Kell said:


> chubbylover said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


You seem to be a nice, sensitive boy - so I will explain to you that when I typed, "BY A WOMAN", there was supposed to be a touch of irony in the comment, suggesting that a lot of the people posting here are sexist/chauvinists (this point has subsequently been very well proved by a couple of your colleagues!!) On reflection, the irony was not clear enough, leading people to interpret my remark as sexist - the very last thing I wanted!!!
Well - we certainly seem to be off on a tangent here, don't we!!! - Makes me feel very at home!! Hi, Fid!! - U da world's best drifta babe!!!!

...and I didn't say that you are in a nightmare BECAUSE the car was driven by a woman - you twisted that, you naughty boy!

I said you are in a recurring nightmare because every time the Z and TT are compared, you lose.


----------



## bazza (Jan 15, 2005)

http://driftworks.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9617


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I can't believe this thread has gone on so long. :?

IMO the TT is a great car that does what I want it to do very well and in the way I like. The 350Z does what it does very well and in a way that lots of other people like.

I personally wouldn't spend my own money on the Z because it doesn't tick enough boxes for me but I wouldn't criticise anybody else for choosing one over a TT.

Going back to the 'shoot-out' my main gripe was that Tiff seemed to have already made his mind up before he even drove the TT and I suspect that a lot of that was down to the fact that he loves tail-out rear-wheel drive cars. That's fine for the track but for driving home on a streaming wet road on a cold winter's night I would prefer the security of my TT every time.

I'm sure a lot of this has been said before but life's too short to read every post on all 11 pages. :lol:


----------



## bazza (Jan 15, 2005)

http://driftworks.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9617

pink 350z sumo


----------



## chubbylover (Aug 18, 2005)

bazza said:


> ok tell me how often do u change ur set of tyres!?


I change my rears about every 5000 miles. You?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Really you lot. :roll:

Some observations.

It was a *track shoot out*.

The Nissan weighs 200kg more than the TT sport. (1545kg vs 1345kg)

Power/weight similar for both . TT has superior torque/weight.

TT has superior traction - this should favour standing start laps.

Nissan has ground-up purpose-designed chassis. We all know the TTs origins.

Nissan has better weight dist'n and therefore balance.

The 350z brembo brakes are vastly superior to the TT items, which we all know fade away after a few hard laps.

Understeer kills lap times - as anyone who *tracks* cars knows

So does excessive oversteer.

Nissan engine is 'superior' - smoother, bigger rev band, higher revving - *for track work*.

I think TN was pushing both cars as hard as he could.

The TT has yet to beat a 350z in any *track shoot* out that I have seen.

It didn't on this occasion. The 350z is a *quicker track car* period.

I owned a TT and have driven a 350z (in the wet). It's a better car to drive than the TT. Ownership, quality, reliability etc - all the intangiables were not the point of this *track shoot out*

Just accept that the 350z is quicker around the track, quicker to 60 mph, quicker to 100mph and quicker in the in-gear sprints, plus better under braking. Deal with it.

But I still don't like the 350z styling.


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

bazza said:


> ok tell me how often do u change ur set of tyres!?


down to 4mm since may


----------



## chubbylover (Aug 18, 2005)

steveh said:


> I can't believe this thread has gone on so long. :?
> 
> IMO the TT is a great car that does what I want it to do very well and in the way I like. The 350Z does what it does very well and in a way that lots of other people like.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right, my dear. Some people have bollocks and some people spout bollocks - I know where you're coming from. And the people with balls (metaphorically speaking, for those of you who find it hard to understand me) have Zeds.


----------



## bazza (Jan 15, 2005)

already change it seen i got my car on may! and have to change again soon


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

bazza said:


> already change it seen i got my car on may! and have to change again soon


Good man   drive it like it was meant to be driven I say!


----------



## bazza (Jan 15, 2005)

anyway chubbylover! have u seen that dvd hashiya underground racing !

it show some nice underground street racing in japan! like initial d!


----------



## chubbylover (Aug 18, 2005)

bazza said:


> anyway chubbylover! have u seen that dvd hashiya underground racing !
> 
> it show some nice underground street racing in japan! like initial d!


Those Japanese guys are bonkers - but what fun to watch!


----------



## bazza (Jan 15, 2005)

this is the most problem the real drivers car has is has to change tyres and brake pad often!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Thought I'd add my very shallow point of view! :lol:

TF said he didnt feel like driving it before his lap, did he really put effort into it?
When we saw the ghost car, the Z was sideways and the TT on rails... I loved that.
Did he have ESP off, it looked too composed or not pushed hard enough round the bends, IMHO!

but most of all.... I love coming back to this every day....









cant say I have any urge to go to another shape no matter whats under the shell



Do we need the vid hosted? I think I have it recorded. 
(sorry I havent read all the thread yet)


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

Ello Wak, still loving the car then?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Wak said:


> Do we need the vid hosted? I think I have it recorded.
> (sorry I havent read all the thread yet)


yes please


----------



## bazza (Jan 15, 2005)

to me i do respect Tiff! not even Jason Plato can power drift like Tiff does!!


----------



## chubbylover (Aug 18, 2005)

Wak said:


> Thought I'd add my very shallow point of view! :lol:
> 
> TF said he didnt feel like driving it before his lap, did he really put effort into it?
> When we saw the ghost car, the Z was sideways and the TT on rails... I loved that.
> ...


Wak - are you a very very tiny person, or did you have to lie right down as low as you could go to get that photo?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

amtechuk said:


> Ello Wak, still loving the car then?


how did you guess? :lol:

She's like shite of a shovel in the cold temps and boostin to a good level of pressure .... which is a little interesting! :roll: 
(edit... text to protect warranty) :roll:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

chubbylover said:


> Wak - are you a very very tiny person, or did you have to lie right down as low as you could go to get that photo?


no I parked the car in fertiliser! eeees huge now!

p.s.
I'll host it later tonight!


----------



## chubbylover (Aug 18, 2005)

Wak said:


> chubbylover said:
> 
> 
> > Wak - are you a very very tiny person, or did you have to lie right down as low as you could go to get that photo?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## veilside z (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Wak,

No worries about the hosting, you can download from here

http://350zuk.com/albums/350zuk/5thgear.mp4

Glad to see that the WhiteTT is still doing it for you 

Mine has got a bit more extreme since we last met at the Dyno Day :evil:


----------



## chubbylover (Aug 18, 2005)

...This is getting a bit cosily boring - aren't any more of you losers going to try to explain why you're not? 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

chubbylover said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe this thread has gone on so long. :?
> ...


So why on my trip up the M11 last month was i stuck behind a 350Z doing 50 in the outside lane........I admit it was pissing down but if Z drivers have balls he could at least stretched it to 70 :roll:

Another point is the TT is supposed to cost more. So that would mean if i could afford a TT i could also afford a 350Z. It may be faster round a track, maybe on the roads but that doesnt mean i have to like it and buy it. Given the choice again and ive had 3 choices now the Nissan still didnt even make my top 3 on my list when i came to get a new car. Like many other people on here we just dont like them FCOL. Three times ive gone looking for a car in the 30-40k margin and each time i got a TT because i like the car and it has soul and isnt like all Jap cars which are a cheap design based on a european car. Why have a copy when you can have an original!


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

Z doesn`t have soul now? Do you get this stuff from hans christian anderson? :-*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

amtechuk said:


> Z doesn`t have soul now? Do you get this stuff from hans christian anderson? :-*


No Britney Spears actually


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

scottk said:


> Question is, if you love the 350 so much, why are you on the TT forum?!?


 :roll:


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

GW1970 said:


> scottk said:
> 
> 
> > Question is, if you love the 350 so much, why are you on the TT forum?!?
> ...


soz!! I felt like I had to contribute something!


----------



## chubbylover (Aug 18, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> amtechuk said:
> 
> 
> > Z doesn`t have soul now? Do you get this stuff from hans christian anderson? :-*
> ...


Yeah - That Britney Spears got SOUL - like that Kermit the Frog - He got SOUL too.

If we're comparing cars to pop stars, the Zed is Oasis and the Audi is Right Said Fred.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

chubbylover said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > amtechuk said:
> ...


At least Fred had some originality about them........Oasis may do good music but their persona has all been done before.


----------



## chubbylover (Aug 18, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> chubbylover said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Class is Class - Arse is Arse.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

chubbylover said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > chubbylover said:
> ...


And it seems you have a big one  Arse that is :wink:


----------



## chubbylover (Aug 18, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> chubbylover said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Shake dat booty fo ma man - u speak da truth


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

chubbylover said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > chubbylover said:
> ...


Come again........Sorry im not bilingual


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I love this forum.

Good write up, garyc. Horses for courses. I've owned both, and TBH I'd probably buy both again. The Roadster for the fact I loved the drive, the image (at the time) and I bought into the whole "car" thing... the Z because it was the right car at the right time, and was (for driving pleasure) a good upgrade from the TT.

I'd like to try a 350z Roadster to see if it combines the joys of the 2, but I'd have to start down the modding route and it'd get expensive.

I wish I was in the market for a ~Â£25k car that doesn't need space for dogs in the boot.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

veilside z said:


> Mine has got a bit more extreme since we last met at the Dyno Day :evil:


Yes I just noticed you are a little wolf in wolfs clothing..... I think you should stick a TT badge on to confuse some people! :lol:

Max. Power - 392.7 HP (292.84 kW, 398.15 PS) / 5200rpm

Max. Torque - 427 Ft/lbs (578.93 Nm, 59.03 kgm) / 4200rpm









You have been a busy boy. :wink:

That is a sweet looking Z , love the wheels


----------



## redzed54 (Nov 14, 2005)

I pulled into a car park today at the same time as a V6 TT in red, it was all clean and polished up, I also had a chat with the owner. I have to say that it did look great, and if I needed 4 seats, I would prefer a TT above the RX8 anyday.

The owner was a nice guy too  .


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

redzed54 said:


> I pulled into a car park today at the same time as a V6 TT in red, it was all clean and polished up, I also had a chat with the owner. I have to say that it did look great, and if I needed 4 seats, I would prefer a TT above the RX8 anyday.
> 
> The owner was a nice guy too  .


we TT owners are all nice guys apart from the girls


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

redzed54 said:


> I pulled into a car park today at the same time as a V6 TT in red, it was all clean and polished up, I also had a chat with the owner. I have to say that it did look great, and if I needed 4 seats, I would prefer a TT above the RX8 anyday.
> 
> *The owner was a nice guy too  *.


Believe it or not most of us are


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

redzed54 said:


> I pulled into a car park today at the same time as a V6 TT in red, it was all clean and polished up, I also had a chat with the owner. I have to say that it did look great, and if I needed 4 seats, I would prefer a TT above the RX8 anyday.
> 
> The owner was a nice guy too  .


If you need 4 seats I hope all seats are inhabited by midgets. My 7 y/o nephew complains about the lack of space in the back.

* And hopefully people think I am a nice guy too *


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yeah i managed to squeeze into the back of a coupe once.....Not the most comfortable place ive ever been


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Yeah i managed to squeeze into the back of a coupe once.....Not the most comfortable place ive ever been


With who?


----------



## redzed54 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey, I never said you wern`t nice guys, we just had a bit of fun didn`t we? I know what you mean about the seats though, but sometimes if you need to carry an extra bod for whatever reason they can be useful.

I`m just fortunate that I don`t.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

redzed54 said:


> Hey, I never said you wern`t nice guys, we just had a bit of fun didn`t we? I know what you mean about the seats though, but sometimes if you need to carry an extra bod for whatever reason they can be useful.
> 
> I`m just fortunate that I don`t.


Aw.....no friends to play with then?

:roll:

:wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Er. John.

You've only got two seats too mate. :twisted: :roll:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

FWIW, seen the review now and hate to admit it but I think he's right. The QS was a bit of a joke anyways (had 1 for a week) especially for that sort of money, it just doesn't know what it want's to be and just doesn't have the DNA to be it - I'd just get an Exige S2.

Dean


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> FWIW, seen the review now and hate to admit it but I think he's right. The QS was a bit of a joke anyways (had 1 for a week) especially for that sort of money, it just doesn't know what it want's to be and just doesn't have the DNA to be it - I'd just get an Exige S2.
> 
> Dean


I completely agree.

Some people say "well you see him drifting with the 350Z, but in real life for average drivers a TT is much safer hence the better car". In general this is right, but not when comparing on a track the "sport" version of the TT. If you need a road car you get the "normal" TT. This version is supposed to be the track-version, and in that way it fails big-time. Especially compared to the 350Z.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

With respect, I dont believe the QS was ever launched as a track car, more so as a "run out" model - a way of selling off "old models" prior to a re-launch. :?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

the 350z gets my vote for it's awesome v6 growl :twisted: if i hadn't invested so much money into mine i would definately consider one in that gorgeous blue colour  still slow in standard spec though :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TTotal said:


> With respect, I dont believe the QS was ever launched as a track car, more so as a "run out" model - a way of selling off "old models" prior to a re-launch. :?


Yep your right......If you want a car for the track get a Z or a boxster. The QS fits my needs perfectly on the road. And as the Boxster found out wednesday 4wd comes in very handy on the roads. I wonder if there had been any difference in the laps times if the QS had decent brakes. As with stock TT's its impossible to outbrake anything into a corner.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

TTotal said:


> With respect, I dont believe the QS was ever launched as a track car, more so as a "run out" model - a way of selling off "old models" prior to a re-launch. :?


...glad *you* said that! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > With respect, I dont believe the QS was ever launched as a track car, more so as a "run out" model - a way of selling off "old models" prior to a re-launch. :?
> ...


Glad you didnt think I was dissing the QS mate...that was def not the case.

"Old models"... well thats mine included too :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TTotal said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


No worries TTotal, i understood it was a run out model when i bought it. Given the option again i'd still buy it. I'm not into modding cars and i wanted another TT that was quicker and handled better. So it fits my criteria perfectly. Still got to do something about the brakes though and upgrade the speakers.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


You've got to mod it then, basically... :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


Obviously :roll: But those i can handle messing round with the exhaust, engine, suspension etc etc etc i cant be arsed with.


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

I haven't had time to read all 15 or so pages of this thread, so forgive me if I repeat what's already been said...

For me, the cars are very different. For a start, you can never switch off ESP in a TT completley as Tiff demonstrated. This means that it will never be as quick as the 350z on a track - the brakes are being applied when you don't want them to keep you on the straight and narrow without over-steer etc! The TT just isn't set up for tracking, even in its qS guise.

Secondly, comparing these kinds of cars on a track is a waste of time anyway - who cares? If I wanted a track car, I would buy neither and plump for an Ariel Atom instead! Hmmm, got myself thinking now... :lol:

Thirdly, I really like both cars and know that both would be a pleasure to own. I chose the qS above the 350z based on fuel consumption (really quite good in the qS) for my daily round trip (about 55 miles), the fact that I've always liked the looks of the TT, the sublime quality of its interior and because the deal I was offered on a qS was so good (almost 15% off RRP). The prices I was offered on the 350z were at least Â£1,750 more than the qS deal.

All in all, I wasn't surprised at the outcome and nor am I disappointed with it. The 350z is a cracking car in its own right and deserves the respect it gets - I'd love to own one for weekend blasts. Likewise, the TT and the qS variant are good packages, the latter of which I am finding increasingly enjoyable to own.

I just wish I could afford a Gallardo, but that's another subject!


----------

